# Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?



## Henning Lorenzen (1. August 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe vor an einem örtlichen See(langballigau), mit Forellenbesatz, zu fischen.Da in dem Gewässer auch Hechte sind und da ja auch mal einer einsteigen könnte, wolle ich Fragen ob es sich lohnt, mit Stahlvorfach zu angeln...meine Spinrute hat ein Wg. von 10-40gr. und meine schnur Trägt 5,5Kg kann ich damit überhaut Hechte von 60+ landen???

Lohnt es sich überhaupt sich für den Hecht am See zu rüsten??;+


----------



## Steffen90 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

klar geht das! und es lohnt sich....
mit deiner ausrüstung kannst du selbst nen meter hecht landen!


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ohne scheiß jetzt?? sorry für meinen ausdruck aber nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Steffen90 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ja sonst würde ichs ja net schreiben! oder?


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ja nur ich war immer im glauben, dass hechtgeschirr etwas stabiler sein müsste?!

nochwas wie lang muss das vorfach fürne sbiro-montage sein, da meine Rute nur 2,70m ist?


----------



## Steffen90 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

1m mono und dann 50cm stahl..... würde ich jedenfalls so machen!


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

okay danke


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

aber schreckt das dicke Stahlvorfach die Forellen nicht ab?


----------



## Steffen90 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

nimm 3 oder 6kg tragendes unummanteltes 7 mal 7.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ne, nicht wirklich, das ist denke ich mal nicht der fall....es ist immer ratsam beim angeln auf raubfische ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen...allerdings muss dieses ja nicht unbedingt das dickste
sein...du könntest auch übrigens mit so einer schnur auf jeden fall einen kapitalen landen...musst halt bloß sehr sehr vorsticht drillen!

Für das Spiro Vorfach würd ich mind. 1m vorfach nehmen damit der köder weit genug vom spiro weg ist beim schleppen....denn den können die forellen entdecken!

MfG Ich


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ich habe die  *SPRO PRECISION spin 40

hat jemand erfahrung mit der Rutenserie???

Der Hersteller verspricht ja super Leistung*


----------



## Steinadler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ehm was willst du denn hinter den sbiro schalten ??? willst du so ein 10 er forellenhaken an ein stahlvorfach knüpfen ??? ganz ehrlich das ist totaler schwachsinn ! mach dir ein 1.50 mono vorfach dran dann bienenmaden forellenteig oder nen kleinen twister da wird sicher kein hecht drauf beißen und du fängst forellen


----------



## Laserbeak (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Sbirolino und Stahlvorfach ??
Was soll das denn ? Davon rate ich ab, denn die Beweglichkeit des Köders leidet darunter sehr. Das Sbirofischen ist erfunden worden, um leichte Köder sehr weit hinaus zu befördern.
Wie mein Vorposter schrieb:
Den Köder der Montage anpassen.
Ansonsten reicht das von Dir genannte Gerät locker aus, um auch mittelschwere Hechte zu landen.
Benutze einfach für das Sbiroangeln die dafür normalerweise verwendeten Köder und der Hecht wird sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit *nicht  *daran verirren.


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

okay, hab aber schon gelesen, dass Hechte sich auch mal an Twister wagen und auserdem wolle ich auch mit kleinen SPinnern arbeiten...beißt der Hecht die Mono eigl. zu 100% durch?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Zu 100% nicht aber in ich sag mal fast 90% der Fälle ist es so#6.


----------



## kea (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Er beisst das Mono eigentlich nicht durch, sondern das Mono scheuert an den Zähnen durch. Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm Hardmono. Das dauert erheblich länger. Ich hbe noch nie einen Hecht verloren und Stahl benutze ich auch nicht. Hechte beissen sogar auf Mais (passiert beim Fischen auf Brassen und Rotaugen  )


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

MEine neue Rute passt an der Verbindung nciht ganz zusammen, was kann cih tun?


----------



## Sholar (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> MEine neue Rute passt an der Verbindung nciht ganz zusammen, was kann cih tun?




Zum Händler und reklamieren wenns wirklich so ist


----------



## Gralf (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> MEine neue Rute passt an der Verbindung nciht ganz zusammen, was kann cih tun?



Du meinst am Verbindungszapfen lässt sie sich nicht ganz zusammenschieben?

Das muss so sein.


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Also das verbindungsstück ist ~10cm lang und passt nur zu ca. 3/4 in das KOPFSTÜCk hinein...is das richtig so? ist meine erste Steckrute


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Ich kann nachher ja mal fotos posten


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

hier mal n paar pix


----------



## Gralf (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> hier mal n paar pix



Bischen dunkel deine Bilder. Aber das muss wirklich so sein.


----------



## Steinadler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

is doch alles richtig


----------



## punkarpfen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Wenn du mit Sbiro angeln möchtest und Bienenmaden, Forellenteig usw. als Köder einsetzt, dann nimm blos keine Hardmono oder ein Stahlvorfach! Damit fängst du nichts. 
Solltest du mit einem kleinen Spinner angeln, dann würde ich ein Stahlvorfach vorschalten. Die Tragkraft muss dabei nicht extrem hoch sein. Mit dem kleinen Spinner kannst du wunderbar Forellen fangen und auch ein Hecht lässt sich gerade jetzt im Sommer gerne darauf ein.


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

okay vielen dank ihr habt mir alle wirklich sehr geholfen |rolleyes:l


----------



## Carphunter' (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

wenn du wirklich überzeugt bist, das du beim spiroangeln n hecht drauchbekommst würd ich dir flexonik empfelen. is son ganz dünnes feinseilstahlvorfach. nich billig, aba gut. zum forellenangeln?? nimm leiber nichts. pech wenn n hecht drauf geht|asmil:


----------



## Laserbeak (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

@Carphunter:

Da dies ein Junganglerforum ist, melde ich mich doch noch einmal zu Wort.

1. Es heißt Flexonit

2. Wer der Meinung ist, dass der Hecht Pech hat angelt 
    eigentlich nicht waidgerecht. Entweder ich benutze wegen 
    eines möglichen Hechtbisses ein Stahlvorfach, oder Flexonit 
    oder....
3. Ich benutze Flexonit im Zusammenhang mit kleinen Spinnern    zum Barsch und Forellenangeln. Und ich fange nicht  
   schlecht damit. Das Vorfach ist sehr dünn, fest genug und  
   dunkel gefärbt. 

Wer trotz der Möglichkeit eines Hechtbisses ohne Vorfach angelt und meint, dass der Fisch dann eben Pech hat, handelt in meinen Augen verantwortungslos !#q


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Dann werde ich halt mit Twister+Sbiro auf Forelle und Barsch angeln und wenn mal ein Hecht draufgeht, dann hat er wenigstens nicht son Eisenkram im Maul, den er nie wieder los wird...Und dann angel ich halt noch n bisl. mit Blinker/Wobbler/Große Spinner gezielt auf Hecht und das dann mit Stahlvorfach...da ich noch nie auf Hecht geangelt ahbe nun meine Frage: Gibt es da etwas besonderes zu beachten???


----------



## Steinadler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

außer dem stahlvorfach nichts 
wie groß denkst du ist der hechtbestand bei euch am see ??? falls er sooooooo groß sein sollte dann denk ich nicht das die auf mini twister um die 4 cm gehn sondern eher auf die forellen


----------



## donlotis (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> ...beißt der Hecht die Mono eigl. zu 100% durch?



Das hängt auch davon ab, wie der Hecht gehakt ist. Hat er spitz gebissen und der Haken sitzt schön fest vorne im Unter-/Oberkiefer, dürfte auch mit Mono nichts schiefgehen.
Da man aber nie auschließen kann, das der Hecht den Köder gierig einsaugt und schluckt oder der Köder in den Kiemenbögen hängen bleibt, sollte man immer Stahl vorschalten. Denn sonst hat der Hecht die Mono genau zwischen den Zähnen hängen. Dann reichen meist ein, zweimal Kopfschütteln und er ist samt Köder weg...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Also ich sag mal so beim See steht als bestand Forelle,Zander,kleinere Friedfische,Karpfen

und als ergänzung: ab und zu wird auch mal ein Hecht gefangen


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Gehen forellen auf Mais?


----------



## Steinadler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ja aber nur wenn es so überzüchtete fische sind ich würd sagen wenn du an ein nätürliches gewässer gehst fängste damit nix


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

Also an der Wasserkugel ist dann wohl PowerBait ungeschlagen?


----------



## bissfieber (3. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

sry aber wer bitte angelt schon mit ne WASSERKUGEL. Wenn ich Angler seh die damit fischen,... Prost Mahlzeit:v

Nem lieber nen Sbiro, macht weniger Platsch, fliegt besser, und sieht nicht so noobig aus.:m


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

ich nehme die Wasserkugel doch nicht zum Spinnfischen aber wenn ihr meint dann nehm ich halt ne Pose

und Foxfischer: ich hab an meine Rute erst gestern mal ne Sbiro.-Montage rangemacht und das ist absolut geillll


----------



## Steinadler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Forelle, Barsch und co. auf Stahlvorfach?*

@foxfisher 
man kann sich auch anders ausdrücken aber ich find auch das es nicht so wirklich toll aussieht wie die dinger ins wasser platschen 

@henning 
das powerbait egal wie montiert unschlagbar ist kann man so nicht sagen es ist immer verschieden und nur experimentieren bringt mehr fisch


----------

